# Sunbelt Grapes



## DBell (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone tasted wine made from Sunbelt grapes? I am thinking about ordering some to make a concord like wine. Double A suggested them to me as I was looking for a grape that would make wine similar to concord, can be sprayed with sulphur, and have more resistance to black rot and other diseases. I can't find any info out there in regards to the wine made from them.


----------



## Wayne1 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Sunbelt grapes but am always on the lookout for grapes that might do well in north Florida - do you know if these are vinifera?


----------



## DBell (Nov 25, 2011)

It is an american variety much like concord. According to Purdue University: *Sunbelt *is a Concord-type grape variety developed by the University of Arkansas. Sunbelt withstands high summer temperatures better than Concord and does not exhibit the uneven ripening phenomenon so common to Concord grown in warm areas. Sunbelt is cold hardy and more disease resistant than Concord.


I would say it would do well in your area. however, the wine will likely be "foxy" in flavor and aroma. Like welches grape juice.


----------

